# Site Removal?



## Footpad (Apr 10, 2006)

I know I'm getting old and forgetful but I'm sure I entered a wild camping spot in a country park overlooking the marina at Burnham on Crouch on the map last year. I've just been to look at it to read any other comments and it is no longer marked? Has it been moderated off for some reason?

Footpad


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does the island have an airstrip or is it a ship only job? 8O

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2435

Needs an edit! 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Footpad

It is still there but could do with you going in and editing the position ( edit ..not needed now ..I done it :wink: )...I think that is why you could not see it on the map ... it is showing up off the coast of Ghana .. :roll: :lol:

Link <<<

How it got to have that strange location will remain forever lost .... we always double check the entries as the come in... so you are as wise as me on just "how" it got there.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Could it be the result of global warming.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> How it got to have that strange location will remain forever lost .... we always double check the entries as the come in... so you are as wise as me on just "how" it got there.
> 
> Mike


Its obvious you guys just ain't up to the job, never happened when me and Frank were doing it. :lol:

Olley


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

I think it was put in when you were doing the job :lol: ( and I did not know you had stopped it is ongoing ain't it :wink: ) 


but I have done some homework on the location and put it right

I am pretty sure it is in the right place now... but take a look please Footpad...

mike


----------



## Footpad (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lost Site*

Yep thats it - spot on thanks I really thought I had lost it there for a minute.

Footpad


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Footpad

thanks for checking it out :wink: ....


Mike


----------

